# is it okay to place 722k vertically? if so, which side up?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not home right now... as I recall, the hot air comes out
of the left.... so it is safe to place my 722k vertically as 
long as I keep that side pointed up?

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It should work fine as long as you use some sort of rack or holder so neither the right or left side is blocked. Cool air comes in the right side and hot air exits on the left side.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Face down and use a UHF remote. !Devil_lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When this has been asked before I gave the same 2-part answer:

1. Don't block the air from either side, since that is necessary for the proper cooling.

2. Having worked at a company that designed computers, I'm aware that sometimes the designers do not always design for all orientations... and sometimes savings are implemented in the form of assuming a certain orientation and only bracing for that orientation.

So I'm not 100% sure the Dish receivers were designed to function in a vertical orientation. I know the hard drives inside are... but do not know if the mounting within the Dish receiver is such to ensure it stays that way in another orientation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

While it's not designed to place it vertically, best position would be ( looking at front of it ) - right side is down - where is intake area, left - to top; that way by natural airflow ( and sometimes a fan) hot air will go up .


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

My step brother has a 722 running vertical, left side in the carpet, for 2-3 years so far, no prob. YMMV, not making any recommendations here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ZBoomer said:


> My step brother has a 722 running vertical, left side in the carpet, for 2-3 years so far, no prob. YMMV, not making any recommendations here.


He is lucky then. 
In the position internal fan is useless as it should create airflow against natural current ( heating components at bottom - power supply, hot hard drive and hot chips in a middle ) and blocking totally outside air incoming by put it on a carpet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

does the 722 automatically shut itself off in case of over-
heating? 

for example, my PS3 automatic turns off if it overheats.
my home computer didn't have it, but I installed an add-on
that initiates a shutdown once the temperature in the PC
case exceeds 60 degrees C.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I run my 722k upside down. Seems crazy I know.... It is on 1.5" feet on top of an AVR. Since the AVR vents are on top, I did not that warm air venting directly into the vents on the bottom of the 722k, so I just flipped it over. I also have an external fan that pulls air from the top of the AVR away from other components. Everything has been running cool since I did this 4 months ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no vents on bottom of 622/722 and internal PCB taking whole area inside, so really, it's no advantage to put it upside down.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

etzeppy said:


> I run my 722k upside down. Seems crazy I know.... It is on 1.5" feet on top of an AVR. Since the AVR vents are on top, I did not that warm air venting directly into the vents on the bottom of the 722k, so I just flipped it over. I also have an external fan that pulls air from the top of the AVR away from other components. Everything has been running cool since I did this 4 months ago.


I would worry about the hard drive running upside down. Seems to me that I read somewhere that they are designed to run right side up or on either side.
I hope you don't have a hard drive failure because of this.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Grandude said:


> I would worry about the hard drive running upside down. Seems to me that I read somewhere that they are designed to run right side up or on either side.
> I hope you don't have a hard drive failure because of this.


It could be an issue I guess. Before I did it I searched around and could find no indication that hard drives from any of the major manufacturers should not be mounted upside down. A few specifically said it was okay.



P Smith said:


> There is no vents on bottom of 622/722 and internal PCB taking whole area inside, so really, it's no advantage to put it upside down.


There are slots all over the bottom plate on the 722K. It sure looks like warm air would be drawn into the case from the bottom.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it except for air circulation and just make sure that it stays in the vertical position and doesn't fall over because you then will be looking for a new one. Maybe suggest a stand of some sorts.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Grandude said:


> I would worry about the hard drive running upside down. Seems to me that I read somewhere that they are designed to run right side up or on either side.
> I hope you don't have a hard drive failure because of this.


Hard drives run at any cardinal angle, 0, 90, or 180. Dell mounts HDDs upside down in some compact desktop cases.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

etzeppy said:


> It could be an issue I guess. Before I did it I searched around and could find no indication that hard drives from any of the major manufacturers should not be mounted upside down. A few specifically said it was okay.
> 
> There are slots all over the bottom plate on the 722K. It sure looks like warm air would be drawn into the case from the bottom.


Many Dell's desktops use SATA disks in the position without issue, so that's really not a problem.

As to holes at bottom, I'm telling you second time - PCB inside of the DVR is blocking any airflow from bottom. So, you'll get just little fraction of what is need to be cooled - bottom side of the PCB; while major heat contributors behind the "wall" - CPU/MPEG decoders, HDD, power supply, sat tuner/demod chips. Check pictures of inside the DVR in recent reviews and you will have better knowledge of it.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Hard drives run at any cardinal angle, 0, 90, or 180. Dell mounts HDDs upside down in some compact desktop cases.


I guess that I stand corrected then. 
I wouldn't run one upside down in any of my PCs since I am in and out of them often and wouldn't want to drop a screw on the electronics of a hard drive. Don't get me wrong, I don't work on them with power on but occasionally drop a screw and sometimes it is hard to find it. If it was resting on the HDD electronics, unfound, and turned the PC on, instant disaster could occur.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

You don't want to run them upside down. The bits will fall out and you will get programming lost. :nono2:


----------

